# "cdrecord" und "vcdimager"

## spaci76

hi,

die Überschrift ist vielleicht ein wenig komisch.hmm doch ich weis net wo ich das cdrecord finde um auf der konsole zu brennen.

2. 

gibt es für gentoo auch den vcdimager da er im tgz format vorhanden ist "webpage" frAGE ICH MICH ob es den auch für gentoo gibt.??

das mit den vcd svcd hat mir nämlich sehr gut gefallen  :Wink: )

cu spaci76  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maystorm

 *spaci76 wrote:*   

> die Überschrift ist vielleicht ein wenig komisch.hmm doch ich weis net wo ich das cdrecord finde um auf der konsole zu brennen.

 

cdrecord ist hier drin: app-cdr/cdrtools

 *Quote:*   

> 2. 
> 
> gibt es für gentoo auch den vcdimager da er im tgz format vorhanden ist "webpage" frAGE ICH MICH ob es den auch für gentoo gibt.??

 

Meinst Du den: media-video/vcdimager ?

----------

## spaci76

hi,,

es hat gepasst genau die beiden suchte ich ...

 :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cyc

lies mal die anleitungen zu emerge.

es gibt sowas wie: emerge -s(earch)

nur als hilfe fuer nächstes mal  :Wink: 

----------

